
Ars Technica struggles in UK expansion - open-source-ux
https://digiday.com/media/conde-nasts-ars-technica-struggles-uk-expansion/
======
detritus
As a Brit I'd personally prefer a single international/American edition
anyway. I've never really understood the value in local editions of tech
websites, with Engadget being the first pointless example of this from my
perspective.

